# CLT40K's Skaven Project Log



## CLT40k (Jun 18, 2010)

So here’s the first test piece for my Skaven Army. 

Also, I’ve got a Brettonian army in the works that will be using historical Crusader minis from Perry Brothers minis… The test models for that project should be arriving tomorrow or the next day. So, in the 2250 list I’ve put together, I’ll need about 100+ models. I refuse to play a poorly painted army (or at least it needs to be as well painted as I can get it) So there is a real need to be able to a lot done quickly… While, I will play unpainted armies… but I really do enjoy the game a lot more when my stuff looks good. So in order to get full enjoyment from the hobby I need to knock out about 300 models, I decided to give “Army Painter” a try… 

On the first pic you can see how I painted the mini before applying the dip. As you can see, there was really nothing more than just blocking in the colors. I tried to make it as crisp as possible…. but it’s really unimpressive. 










I decided not to use the dip method, but rather treated it like it was a wash. I guess the best way to describe it is to treat it like a sloppy wash… but it’s a little sticky… So you have the opportunity to go back and add in more where it looks thin. After a minute or two, I started to see a lot of excess gathering. Thanks to the internet, I knew I needed to wick it off with a dry brush…. I think I did a good job. Then I let it dry for the night. Today I slapped on some Dull Coat varnish (testors) and this is the final product.










As you can see, the results are pretty stunning… Now, can you get the same effect with washes and drybrushing… Sure, and in a lot of ways, you can do a much better job… but it’s really hard to get that same effect in as little time as I spent on this guy. 

So couple of lessons learned….


The pigment will darken your colors a bit.
Take some time when you block paint. I went over it once pretty rough… then when back with each color used and cleaned up the edges…. I think starting with a good base will make a huge difference… 
It looks like ass right after you put the varnish on… You’ve got to let it sit a day and then hit it will dull coat to really get the effect
Also, it takes a while to dry… after about 3 hours it wasn’t tacky….
They say it works best with brighter colors (ie you get more depth of shading) On the piece above you can see on his chest armor straps that Bestial Brown does not stand out much next to the Vermin brown… I would have done better to make that a white…. which leads me to my next point
Contrasting colors work best… might be worth some time planning out your painting.
Finally I think it’s worth discussing what it is and what it isn’t… It’s not a magic one step solution to getting decent looking models. Think if it like “Super Delvin Mud” – If you paint too heavily or are sloppy then it will just look like a muddy version of this. Also, on the test piece above… I haven’t done a single thing to spruce it up past the block painting… But I can see where I might want to go back and do a drybrush or some detail painting… While I don’t anticipate using this on my marines… I do think it will save me a lot of time with getting my Skaven tabletop ready….


----------



## Dave T Hobbit (Dec 3, 2009)

It looks very good for the effort expended.

Does it have a noticeable odour whilst drying?


----------



## CLT40k (Jun 18, 2010)

Not really... it smells like varnish... but it's not overpowering... 

Yeah, the key is "for the effort expended" --- I'd love to have the time to get everything painted to a high quality using traditional methods... but I really don't... and seeing as how Skaven are a horde army... there are just too many of them... This method just lets me trim some time off of their production...


----------



## CLT40k (Jun 18, 2010)

More Skaven

I like the way this guy came out… But he’s really just a test piece… Because I had chopped up his nice rock thingy that he’s standing one… he doesn’t fit very well in the ranks… So he’ll probably not see the field… unless I run his as a wizard or something…










Another test piece. I have decided on not using the vermin brown as their primary skin/fur-tone. There just isn’t enough contrast with their spears and shields…


















Here’s the Japanamie version of my engineer… I tried to do the whole Hakama and Kimono thing… but I think it really just came out looking kind of dumb… 










Finally, here’s the scheme I have settled on… Codex Grey for the skin…. 










And here’s a couple of finished weapons teams….


----------



## Blackhiker (Dec 28, 2007)

I am liking the look of all of them so far. +rep


----------



## Dave T Hobbit (Dec 3, 2009)

I like the choice of grey for skin tone.


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

The grey skin is very nice. I like the way that things are turning out.


----------



## CLT40k (Jun 18, 2010)

I wanted to see how much of a pain the backside it would be to knock out ten skaven clanrats at a go… So I sat down yesterday and knocked these guys out. I think that I need to take more of the same approach I took with the Bretts… Ie, change out the color series between batches so that I end up with a truly motley looking group. For XMas my wife got me a set of what she called “old main coin collecting goggles” AKA according to the box a “dual power magnifying head-visor” – They are super stong and as a test I did the Skaven eyes with them… which made the whole process super easy.


----------



## Dave T Hobbit (Dec 3, 2009)

Another well painted unit.

To add motley, how about painting two units in alternation and mixing up the models; then you benefit from changed colours and being able to just keep painting


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

Looking good so far, going to be a great table top + army when its done.


----------



## CLT40k (Jun 18, 2010)

Dave T Hobbit said:


> Another well painted unit.
> 
> To add motley, how about painting two units in alternation and mixing up the models; then you benefit from changed colours and being able to just keep painting


That is the plan... Given that I need a zillion of those guys... I think that's the only way to do it and remain sane....


----------



## fish (Jan 12, 2011)

Are you switching to a grey primer to save time on the fur?

Like the grey fur concept.. does make for a great contrast.


----------



## CLT40k (Jun 18, 2010)

I've thought about it... what I'll most likely end up doing is hitting them with the airbrush when I get closer to doing a large chunk...

thanks, I think the grey turned out pretty good... Also, I've learned that with the army painter stuff, it works best if you don't have similar colors close to each other since the ink sort of blends it all in... so grey lets me do more leather/wood and keep a good contrast.


----------



## Justindkates (Apr 30, 2010)

Chris you are showing me up on here! I need to start taking some photos of my Ogres now.


----------



## Darkness007 (Sep 3, 2009)

I definately like your color schemes and paint jobs. On a fluffy note, only grey seers have grey or white fur; fielding an army of 300 of them would cost 72,000 points and could only be included in an army over 288,000 points... As long as you don't care about fluff though, the grey fur is quite nice.


----------



## DrinCalhar (Jul 10, 2010)

You are going to paint a Doomwheel, right? I love them so much, just want to buy one because they are awesome.


----------



## CLT40k (Jun 18, 2010)

Hey Justin, get busy! BTW, I love your big dumb ogres... You totally gotta share.

Darkness - Rats come in many different colors... There is always a fine line between being true to what is called for in the game and what is pleasing to they eye. Problem with brown rats is that they don't provide enough contrast between thier hoods or thier spears. Problem with black rats is that you have to do waaayyy too much highlighting to make them look right... So grey seems about right as a basic color for the troops... In order to be more "right" with the fluff though I'm going to make my grey seers like pinky and/or the brain. 









@ Drin, I'm totally with you on the doom wheel... I have one just haven't had the chance to put it together and start working on it yet... 

The plan is to do a unit of each army I'm working on sort of in rotation... Sometimes I just need a change or it all feels really tedious. So I have Space Marines, Skaven, Lizardmen, Imperial Guard and Empire (I was doing Bretonnians but I just don't like the models much) and when one starts to feel like work, I switch it up.


----------

